# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Προβλήματα με το DS1307

## Ultrasound

Σε κατασκευές που έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει το εν λόγω τσιπάκι, σας παρουσιάστηκαν προβλήματα οποιουδήποτε τύπου;

Για παράδειγμα, να σταματά από μόνο του να μετρά τον χρόνο.
Ή οι καταχωρητές του να παίρνουν τιμές δίχως νόημα.

Υπάρχουν ελαττωματικές παρτίδες; Ποιες οι εμπειρίες σας με αυτό το τσιπ;

----------


## Radiometer

Το είχα βάλει στην πτυχιακή μου εργασία το εν λόγο   DS1307. 
Έχει 1,5 χρόνο που δουλεύει σωστά έχει βεβαία χάσει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.

Τι ακριβώς σου κάνει ?

----------


## Ultrasound

Αραιά και που, σταματά. Προφανως το μπιτ 7 του καταχωρητή των δευτερολέπτων γίνεται 1. Κάποιες φορές, παλιότερα, οι καταχωρητές παρουσίαζαν τιμές που δεν είχαν νόημα.

Εδώ και 15 μέρες που ξανάγραψα των κώδικα (είναι συνδεδεμένο με έναν atmega32), ήταν σταθερό. Σήμερα με κρέμασε. Και αναγκάστηκα να προσθέσω ρουτίνες στον κώδικα ώστε να εξετάζουνε εάν τα στοιχεία που δίνει είναι σωστά...

_Και ανησυχώ μήπως όλα αυτά οφείλονται σε κατασκευαστικό λάθος από μέρους μου. Το πως δηλαδή έκανα την πλακέτα, κλπ._

----------


## Radiometer

για αρχή ανέβασε το σχέδιο από το DS1307  για να δούμε πως το έχεις συνδέσει

----------


## Ultrasound

Ορίστε. Το σχεδίασα με το Kicad. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα μπορείς/μπορείτε να το δείτε και με κάποιο άλλο σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Radiometer

με το Kicad το άνοιξα άλλα το DS1307 μου το βγάζει με ερωτηματικά και δεν μπορώ να δω τις συνδέσεις,

παντός οι 2 pull-up αντιστάσεις φαίνονται οκ,  μια 3v μπαταριά έβαλες ??

έτσι το έχω κάνει εγώ

----------


## gsmaster

Αν σε κάποιο απο τα πόδια του κρυστάλλου ακουμπήσει κάτι τότε σταματάει να μετράει το ρολόι, (ή αλλάζει κατάσταση κάποιο flag bit) και γενικά είναι ευαίσθητα όσον αφορά τον κρύσταλλο.

Γενικά δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τα RTC της maxim και έχω δουλέψει με 1302-1307-1340

----------


## Ultrasound

_Ίσως δεν έχεις την κατάλληλη βιβλιοθήκη. Τέσπα._

Μπαταρία έχω βάλει. Το λειτουργώ στα 50 Κhz. Να το πάω και πιο χαμηλά. Μέσω i2c επικοινωνούν και δύο DS1621 τα οποία είναι έξω από την κατασκευή σε αρκετή απόσταση (1 μέτρο και το καλώδιο έχει μπλεντάζ). Παράσιτα;! Η pull-up μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξουν σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

Με πείθετε, σιγά σιγά, ότι εχω κάνει κατασκευαστικό λάθος... Έχει προηγηθεί μια αναζήτηση στο google με τις λέξεις ds1307 και problems, οι οποία έβγαλε αποτελέσματα. Σε μια-δύο περιπτώσεις υπήρξαν άτομα με παρόμοια προβλήματα με δικά μου. Και υπέθεσα μπας και όντως έπεσα σε ελαττωματικό.

Κανά τσιπάκι παρόμοιο αλλά πιο δυνατό-σταθερό; Το DS1337C πχ;

----------


## georgz

Κάτι άσχετο αλλά σε τι εφαρμογές μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το συγκεκριμένο??

EDIT: Βιάστηκα... το έψαξα λίγο και κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί.

----------

